# Plowers with trucks looking for work in chicago



## chitown (Nov 8, 2010)

I am currently looking for work for the remaining vechiles not being used. i have 4 trucks with tailgate spreaders. i have a jeep cj with a 6 1/2 ft meyer, and 2 k series pick ups with a 7 1/2 ft westerns with a 10 cu ft western salters also have a 1991 chevy with a 10 ft boss plow and western spreader. my drivers have over 10 yrs exp and are ready to plow that snow! call scott at 773-774-4127


----------



## ALJ (Oct 30, 2010)

*Looking to buy new holland*

looking for a used New Holland. Aprox. 1000 hours, cab and heat, clean.


----------

